# NEWS: Eurasian Collared Doves disappearing



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup. Over here where I live, Eurasian collared doves have been disappearing very strangely. Starting this past October/November, they used to gather together in huge flocks but suddenly, they ALL DISAPEARED.
before 2008, none were physically present, but Mourning doves used to gather in huge flocks and those TOO have disappeared.
Same with Rock doves...huge flocks but suddenly all been disappearing.....

watts going on?
bird virus?
tricomonous bacteria infection?
climate change?
too many cats? but watt cats?
hawks? but what hawks?

Or...who's been shoooting them down?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Oh no


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

maybe
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/learn/topics/animal_eqs.php


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Non native, invasive specie. Kind of the same as English sparrows and English starlings. Personally, I think it is good.

Jim


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

ohaus said:


> Non native, invasive specie. Kind of the same as English sparrows and English starlings. Personally, I think it is good.
> 
> Jim


.. and Rock Pigeons


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

No wonder even 11year olds go dove hunting and thats LEGAL OR MORALLY RIGHT?

using weapons and killing animals/birds?

Thats not mother nature


----------



## tjad25 (Feb 6, 2012)

When my parents lived in Uzbekistan people ate eurasian doves all the time. they roosted in trees, at night people would climb up and fill up baskets full of doves.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

really? they climbed up trees?
i dont wana eat them...tell them that i live n california and i like see them fly free and get accustumed to humans. i hear they r very tame but not n my area. they fly n they remind me of how extint pigeons flyed cuz when they fly in big flocks/groups they fly in a funy way kinda like flying a kite n suddenly drops down n turls like a pigeon then goes back up but at a very fast pase. 

unfortunatly people like killing them over here n thats y they fly away from humans cuz they r verry smart. 

even though mice r pests i still dont like killing them i just take them out to the canal n release them. rather have them get eated by hawks so they wont eat my pigeons versus killing them n throwing them to the dumpster


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

PnD....if you are in CA,maybe contact an avian vet and see if they know of any illnesses which might be running rampant.

You could also contact your vicinity animal control and ask if there have been any reports of people shooting at 'em.,,because you are pretty sure you saw someone shooting at 'em the other day with a bb gun...see what their reaction is.

The whole 'non-native species' argument thing...that's sort of something I never buy. I mean...90% of the urban and suburban wildlife in the usa is non-native at this point. But I think when one says that the species has been present and established itself for generations and generations and generations...although it may not have originated form the area...it has in fact become an established wildlife of the sort.

And when it comes to Pigeons and Doves particularly...the question that people find hard to answer & back with any fact is: what species, particularly...are they displacing ? They have found their niche and it is generally one which has not caused the decline and disappearance of other ...'native' species. ( I recall a conversation where another member here was trying to convince me that Pigeons were resulting in less...Bunnies. No kidding).

I am doubting in CA that folks are eating 'em...so I think that either hunting/trapping, predation (hawks could make them actually change their foraging grounds if they are plentiful enough) are more likely. Another possibility is an exterminator has recently rolled into town...might wanna check ads for that, too.

I would also try to locate some...make an effort to find some Flocks, just keep a keen eye out for them...and then try to follow or determine where they might be going or coming from.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

California had problems with Newcastle disease before. Maybe that's what's going on. The bag limit on mourning doves is pretty low over there I think, so I don't think hunting is why they are gone. But could explain the other two because they aren't protected by any laws.


----------



## medlefang (Feb 14, 2012)

I had genies (i hope i spelled that right) any ways they all dissipeared i had 30 then in three night all that was left was 2 so u should check if u have coyote or *****


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigiesNdovies said:


> Yup. Over here where I live, Eurasian collared doves have been disappearing very strangely. Starting this past October/November, they used to gather together in huge flocks but suddenly, they ALL DISAPEARED.
> before 2008, none were physically present, but Mourning doves used to gather in huge flocks and those TOO have disappeared.
> Same with Rock doves...huge flocks but suddenly all been disappearing.....
> 
> ...


they do migrate where there is food, so perhaps they went to greener pastures so to speak.. ? and the collard doves did too.

quote: "Most Mourning Doves migrate along flyways over land. A few mourning doves have been seen flying over the Gulf of Mexico, but this is exceptional. Spring migration north runs from March to May. Fall migration south runs from September to November, with immatures moving first, followed by adult females and then by adult males.[12] Migration is usually during the day, in flocks, and at low altitudes.[13] Not all individuals migrate, however. Even in Canada some mourning doves overwinter, sustained by the presence of bird feeders."


----------

